# Ojt



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Our trade school is off for spring break next week and I’m fortunate enough to get a great contractor to allow me to do OJT with them next week. I’ve submitted my resume and from what I know about the company so far it is definitely a place I’d like to become employed in the spring. Other than the obvious does anyone have any advice? Thank you


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Ummmm, does this "trade school" have any type of placement program, or are you on your own finding employment? Is this an accreted apprenticeship program, with a completion date, or an ongoing course? Do they offer continuing education? ie. courses to keep your cert. valid. Is this a daytime program, or nights, so you can work during the day? Do you get annual pay raises through this program?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Prince Edward Island is a tough place to find work -- usually.

Further, the OP indicates that this gig is for the duration of his break.

So my advice would be to keep your eyes open -- and to become very aware of safety standards, as practiced.

Take notes and pictures -- your smart phone, of course.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi, yes the course accredits for 850 hours in the field and is a 30 hour per week daytime program. We cover theory about 1/3 of our day , hands on another 1/3 with the balance made up between trade math, computer/communication training and blueprints. In most cases were on our own to find an ojt placement but in my case one of my instructors made the call for me as he thought I’d be good fit for this particular crew after I expressed interest in ojt. The official last day on classes is May 8 and we will be writing the block 1 exam that week also. After each 2000 hours there after as an apprentice we can go back for further training to write the next consecutive blocks. I’m going to leave my phone in my lunch can and stay more focused on my work and listening. They offer placement assistance and said 9/10 a good week of ojt results in full time employment after graduation.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

I did a pre-apprenticeship, got hours from it and at the end got a placement for an apprenticeship, similar path as the one you're on. Near the end of the course, two college employees came in and mentioned this service that their office offered to match up potential apprentices with employers, the catch being you have to sign up for it yourself because they weren't going to do it for you. Maybe your school has a program like that, ask your profs or do some digging online. The fact that one of your instructors mentioned a lead and you expressed interest is very good, to me it sounds like you're doing it the right way, I hope it gets you a step in the right direction.


----------

